
Protobuffers Are Wrong - dailymorn
http://reasonablypolymorphic.com/blog/protos-are-wrong/index.html
======
ra7
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18188519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18188519)

